# Poll suggests Australians are against mines bringing in thousands of foreign workers



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

An overwhelming majority of Australians believe mining companies should be required to prove they have thoroughly explored options to employ Australians before being permitted to import temporary foreign workers, a poll has found. Some 80% agree that mining companies should have to prove that they have thoroughly searched for Australian workers before being permitted to [...]

Click to read the full news article: Poll suggests Australians are against mines bringing in thousands of foreign workers...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

